# our new Full Timing wagon



## kontiki820 (Dec 15, 2013)

we joined as guests under "singleportions" in Sept 13 saying we were buying an MH for full timing - after looking at hundreds and hundreds over the last 10 years we have found our ideal wagon - and have become paid up full members under our new name "kontiki820" - now all we have to do is figure out how to download the POI - had a quick look and frightened myself to death :-(    ..... chris & dee


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Dec 15, 2013)

kontiki820 said:


> we joined as guests under "singleportions" in Sept 13 saying we were buying an MH for full timing - after looking at hundreds and hundreds over the last 10 years we have found our ideal wagon - and have become paid up full members under our new name "kontiki820" - now all we have to do is figure out how to download the POI - had a quick look and frightened myself to death :-(    ..... chris & dee



Well done 
I full time in my motor. For the past four years 
Best life style ever 
Enjoy 
Yours Ian


----------



## kontiki820 (Dec 15, 2013)

Motorhomelover said:


> Well done
> I full time in my motor. For the past four years
> Best life style ever
> Enjoy
> Yours Ian



Hi Ian - thanks for reply and encouragement - would love to pick your brains - one day over a pint - we don't start full timing until Mar 14 - when Dee (her indoors) retires


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Dec 15, 2013)

Good luck with the full time living, something we are considering doing when i retire in 7 years time, keep us informed on how ya get on with things, nice looking van btw.!

jt


----------



## kontiki820 (Dec 15, 2013)

john t said:


> Good luck with the full time living, something we are considering doing when i retire in 7 years time, keep us informed on how ya get on with things, nice looking van btw.!
> 
> jt



Thanks John - once we get on the road - we'll be on this site a lot - got so much to learn - chris


----------



## voyagerstan (Dec 15, 2013)

good luck and happy travels been doing it for 18years in diferent vans , would'nt change lifestyle now . only health probs would stop us (non yet touch wood). 

don't use camp sites (don't fence me in) cos don't need em and to costly . keep on keeping on . stan


----------



## kontiki820 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Stan - thanks - we are jealous already !! - chris


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 15, 2013)

Welcome and don't be frightened with the POI's once you have done it it is easy, start a new thread with your concerns and you will get all the help you need


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Dec 15, 2013)

Well done and welcome.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello there, been full timers for just over 7 years now,  unlike some on here we don't get to travel far as I'm still working and need to stay pretty local to Norwich, so far it's been a great life and a relief to be free from the old bricks and mortar, we have tended to use a few selective CL / CS  sites for most of our stay's as we still wish to have a few comforts and hopefully a nearby bar, if you fancy coming to a meet of fellow forum members sometime you will be made very welcome, check out meets and gatherings, plenty of advice available on the forum about certain aspects of fulltiming if you need any.


----------



## wineciccio (Dec 15, 2013)

If are handy at pc,s, download archiescampings, its easy and most of all its free, campsites and aires all over Europe (some even in the uk), I have been using them for years, but the beauty is they are so easy to upload to your gps, honestly mate have a go.:scooter:


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 16, 2013)

may i say a very nice van ,ideal for full timing hope you enjoy your time in the van as much as we did .good luck and happy travels


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 16, 2013)

Never full timed but best of luck with the life, wish we could.


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi I wonder how many of us on here full time ? 
I started in September and love it despite a few problems ! But all a learning curve  
Nice looking van  
Hello Jan Mark see you soon


----------



## stonedaddy (Dec 17, 2013)

*Talbot.*

Hi Chris and Dee is your Talbot the U25 2.5 TD. I thought I would put a couple of very handy sites for you which should come in handy in the future. 

No 1 Gear Motorhome parts          No1Gear: Home Page - 

Talbot express motor owners        Talbot EXPRESS Campervan/Motorhome Owners Club & Forum (Peugeot J5, Citroen C25 & Fiat Ducato models) • Portal

Good site for advice and parts.      JKTowers eCommerce Site

Best of luck with your full timing hope to meet somewhere in the future.

.... Tom ....


----------



## gid7 (Dec 17, 2013)

Another great site for Talbot parts (Peugeot J5 is the same as a Talbot)

Peugeot - Autoteile Augustin


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi, and best of luck with your plans, from a fellow fulltimer.


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Dec 17, 2013)

Congratulations, love the van. Have a great new life come March :wave::fun:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Dec 22, 2013)

Love the van mate, have fun


----------

